# NFS Underground 2 |Wirklich so schlechte Grafik ?



## BamBuchi (4. Oktober 2009)

Nach bestimmt 3 Jahren hab ich mal aus Spaß wieder NFS Underground 2 installiert, weil ich mal wieder "die alte Schule" Spielen wollte..

Nur, ist es wirklich so, dass die Grafik soooo schlecht ist das man auf Pixeln fährt und die Auflösung nur 1600x1200 stellen kann ??

Ich hatte doch mal bessere Grafik etc. in Erinnerung, oder  


Gruß


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (4. Oktober 2009)

richtig - die grafik ist nicht der hammer

aber welche auflösung wolltest du denn sonst noch haben - ich meine da gäbs einen universial widescreen patcher oder sowas für...

ansonsten gabs da noch andere tricks..

zocks in 1920x1200 an nem 17-zöller - das sieht dann natürlich bei jedem spiel geil aus^^ - nur das meine nvidia quadro FX 3700M  nicht allzu schnell ist bei crysis usw...


----------



## Sesfontain (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie könnt ihr das einstellen?
Ich habe inen FullHD Moni und kann die Auflösung nur max auf 1280*1024 stellen


----------



## kenji_91 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hardcoreentertaiment schrieb:


> aber welche auflösung wolltest du denn sonst noch haben - ich meine da gäbs einen universial widescreen patcher oder sowas für...



wurde schon erwähnt


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (4. Oktober 2009)

kenji_91 schrieb:


> wurde schon erwähnt



was und wo


----------

